# Brycen Wins Walleye Derby Cup



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Brycen Burkhart wins the 2016 Walleye Derby Invitational Junior Division and takes home the Walleye Derby cup


 http://walleyederby.com/2016/11/brycen-wins-the-cup/


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats to all...WOW those fish are toads for sure!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations Brycen ! ! ! ! ! !
After fishing with Brycen a couple of times over the last 2 years, I know that this is one tough young man. He fishes in very tough conditions and never whines about it. He does everything on the boat that a true captain does. He sets lines and knows how to real in a fish with the best of them. He has a very bright future in the walleye world if he chooses to go that way.... Always smiling and having fun on the boat as well. 
Great job buddy


----------

